
Ask HN: What about 5G are you excited about or working on? - juancampa
This recent post [1] made me think that I&#x27;ve heard a lot about 5G in mainstream media but almost nothing on HN.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22163244
======
JohnFen
Honestly, there's nothing about 5G that actually excites me. Almost all of the
hype I've seen about the benefits of 5G is just that -- hype.

The Big Win of 5G is that it can increase load-carrying capacity of the cell
system, so if you live in an area where the cell system is frequently
overloaded, then you should see an increase in quality. Outside of that,
though, I'm not feeling it.

------
OtterGauze
5G to me sounds like the tipping point. Who needs gigabit connectivity on
data? Seems a bit needless.

Not to mention the fact that the technology makes the coverage so spotty
there's hardly any time you'll actually be able to utilise it.

------
ForHackernews
Realistically, I'm excited to pay even less attention to page weight. Shipping
10 megs of garbage javascript, even to mobile browsers? Bring it on!

